# Dollar Sunfish ...info?



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone have experience keeping these beautiful north american fish??

Dollar Sunfish - Lepomis marginatus


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a native tank in which i keep Green Sunfish, Bluegil and Red breasted Sunfish. All similar species with the same habitats and feeding behaviour. They are great to watch at feeding time when feeding on minnows !


----------



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> I have a native tank in which i keep Green Sunfish, Bluegil and Red breasted Sunfish. All similar species with the same habitats and feeding behaviour. They are great to watch at feeding time when feeding on minnows !


Thats awesome! What Ph and temp do you keep your tank at?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I've only done a test once when I first started the tank around 2 years ago. The ph was 7.2 , the temp stays at 74 unless I'm breeding them and then I turn the heater off for a month and then gradually back up to 74 . I live native species and you will be surprised how many there are and how colorfull. I just bought a 20 gallon tank which are going to house rainbow darters, they are as bright as any tropical fish .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

Just watch it with Dollar Sunfish, they can be aggressive towards other tankmates.


----------



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

From reading the little info that is out there their behavior is similar to that of cichlids (makes sense)


----------



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> I've only done a test once when I first started the tank around 2 years ago. The ph was 7.2 , the temp stays at 74 unless I'm breeding them and then I turn the heater off for a month and then gradually back up to 74 . I live native species and you will be surprised how many there are and how colorfull. I just bought a 20 gallon tank which are going to house rainbow darters, they are as bright as any tropical fish .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with liking native species thus why I am looking to keep them. I would love to get some rainbows but they are more native to the eastern end of my state (TN) I think. There some sculpins i would like to keep as well.


----------

